
YouTube TV is now live in select markets - 20tibbygt06
https://youtube.googleblog.com/2017/04/youtube-tv-is-now-live.html
======
camjohnson26
I tried sling.tv but canceled it, too much lag and terrible UX experience.
Seems like the lag was even worse on chromecast. This UI is already much
better, so if the DVR works as expected it will finally replace cable for me.
Live sports is all I use cable for and youtube tv includes ESPN and FS1/FS2 in
Chicago.

